# Lost 9' Carlisle oar in Deso/Gray



## bells (May 25, 2010)

On the off chance someone runs across a 9' Carlisle oar (yellow shaft/blue 8" Outfitter blade) somewhere below Coal Creek on Deso I'd love to be reunited with it. Had my name & number on it when it went overboard....

Not much detail to provide for the curious, other than a few things everyone but me already knew: 1. Carlisle oars sink pretty quickly; 2. Don't take your keepers off right before a long, easy, trip just because you think they're a pain; 3. If your wife offers to jump in to save the oar, maybe take her up on it--that sucker might be gone if you wait until you're through the rapid. D'oh!


----------

